# Introducing Myself!



## luvme7874 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

My name is Jen. I live in a suburb of Philadelphia, PA and am 30 years old. I run a small neighborhood haunt Halloween night only. I started 7 years ago in the living room with my husband, brother-in-law, and a fog machine. We scared our first kid to tears that night and I turned on the lights, hugged him and told him it wasn’t real. I have toughened up since then, but I still get made fun of every year for being so soft that night.

The haunt has also grown immensely. I have added much more than one fog machine, and have expanded through the whole house and out into the back yard. I also hire several of my good friends to help…and by hire, I mean I pay them in pizza and beer.

I joined this site because I needed ideas but I really have stumbled on much more than that. I cannot believe some of the fantastic props, etc. you all have created! Thank you so much for being wonderful muses so far, and I look forward to getting to know you better.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome! Glad you're here. Everyone's happy to share. Works like this, we share ours, you post yours, we steal them!


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome LuvMe - this is definitely a good resource. Glad you're here to share.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

mmmm pizza and beer...no taxes....can't beat that!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## luvme7874 (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks all! I am going to start posting some of my ideas in the 'haunts' section. See you around!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome Jen! What part of Philly are you in? My husband grew up in the Fort Washington area.


----------



## luvme7874 (Aug 12, 2008)

I grew up soooo close to Ft. Washington! A town called Glenside. I live in Blue Bell now, but my parents still live in g-side. Small world! Where do you and your husband live now? Move far?


----------



## luvme7874 (Aug 12, 2008)

Duh ME! I see you live in Florida. HAHA.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

We live just outside Jacksonville FLorida (I'm a native here) Andy moved down here while he was in the Navy. He was with the Fort Washington Fire house #88 a LONG time ago...lol


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome to our little haunt.........forum! Enjoy and make yourself at home.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

welcome to this great place most call home.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome...looking forward to you pics/ideas


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome aboard Jen. This is the best addiction you can have.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello and welcome to the family


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Jen, glad you found us. Hmmmm wondering if you're close enough to join our NJ/PA make and take group.............................


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and Welcome luvme7874. Come join our NJ/PA group. We'd love to have you.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome Jen,
Can't wait to see your pics and ideas.


----------

